# Bundesliga - Tips from Kings of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 21, 2013)

By " *Redeleven-8* ", member of our handicapper team at Kings of Odds:

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » Dortmund - Hertha Berlin
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Dortmund -1.5 2.05*, at Pinnacle (15:30 CET)


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 23, 2013)

By " *Svelgar* " , our Tipster Team's Member:

Soccer » Germany » 2. Bundesliga » Ingolstadt - Kaiserslautern
Bet type: Over/Under
*Under 2.50 -1.95*, at William Hill (20:15 CET)

Good luck!


----------



## Yvette (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, i guess i shall try as it suits me


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 24, 2013)

Yvette said:


> Thank you for the tip, i guess i shall try as it suits me



You're welcome!


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 24, 2014)

*Tips for Today (Friday) from Kings Of Odds*

_By " *Svelgar* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » B. Moenchengladbach - Bayern Munich
Both to Score
*YES 1.80*, William Hill (20:30)

_By " *Greekbanker23* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » B. Moenchengladbach - Bayern Munich
Over/Under, Full Time
*Under 3 1.86*, Pinnacle (20:30)

_Good luck!   _

---------------

Today until 15:30 (our 2nd regular posting time-limit of 
the day) there were released 10 premium tips by 5 handicappers. 

_The final tips count for yesterday was:
8 premium tips by 4 handicappers, 5 being released 
late in the evening by "Greekbanker23", on American sports_.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 26, 2014)

*Tip released for Today (Sunday) from Kings Of Odds,*
*By " Greekbanker23 ", Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » Werder Bremen - Braunschweig
Bet type: Over/Under
*Under 2.5 2.02*, at SBObet (15:30 CET)

_Good luck!   _

---------------

For today until 9:30 CET (our 1st regular posting time-limit of 
the day) there were released 8 premium tips by 4 handicappers. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips.

_8 spots are completed from the total of 12 available on 
our "Tipster Team". 
If you consider yourself a good, serious and passionate 
handicapper and bettor, and want to make a good extra 
income or even a full time income for what you're already 
doing, apply by contacting us through our "Contact" webpage_.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 9, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by Greeekbanker23, Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » Schalke - Hannover
Both Teams to Score
NO 2.5, at William Hill (17:30 CET)

Good luck!  

Until 15:30 CET there were released 9 premium tips 
by 4 Team tipsters. 
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the 
premium tips released for today.
-----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## Yvette (Feb 11, 2014)

KingsOfOdds said:


> By " *Svelgar* " , our Tipster Team's Member:
> 
> Soccer » Germany » 2. Bundesliga » Ingolstadt - Kaiserslautern
> Bet type: Over/Under
> ...


 i hope they both score but i am not really sure about it


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 14, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "G Sports", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » Mainz - Hannover
1.3% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Mainz 0 -233 (20:30)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Good luck!
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 3, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

_V2 system tip from *G Sports*, Special Status tipster:_

Soccer » Germany » 2. Bundesliga » St. Pauli - Union Berlin
*1% - St. Pauli +0.25 1.45* - Asian Handicap, Pinnacle (20:15 CET)

Good luck!

For today there were relased 8 system tips. This tip is
randomly chosen.
-----
For today until 16:00 CET there were released 2 premium
tips by 2 Tipster Team members, with more to follow.

---------------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## Andy987 (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for the fantastic pick, i guess i shall try as it suits me


----------

